# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Mendime mbi Konkursin - Para fillimit 2007

## Fiori

Po mendoja ne lidhje me nje konkurs letrar edhe para se te diskutohej ne forum keto dite, por duke lexuar dhe mendimet e disa anetareve te forumit, jam e bindur tani se do te jete nje ide e bukur dhe besoj do te pritet mire nga te gjithe vizitoret. Kur mendoj per nje inisiative te tille kam parasysh dhe numrin e shkrimtareve te afirmuar apo dhe shkrimtareve te rinj qe marrin pjese ne Forumin Shqiptar.

Para se te vendos nje lloj formulari _(do shikoj si mund t'a organizoj)_ jam ne fillim e interesuar te marr mendimet tuaja _(gjithe vizitoreve te forumit te letersise kryesisht)_ ne lidhje me nje nisme te tille?

Gjithashtu nq se do te kete nje konkurs duhet te kete dhe vleresues dhe cmime. Mendoj se 'juria' pra ata qe do te vleresojne krijimet duhet te jene vete vizitoret e forumit, ne kete menyre nuk ka vleresime te njeanshme. Krijimet mund te pranohen deri ne daten 20 dhjetor (shembull) dhe fituesit mund te zgjidhen ne daten 25 dhjetor _(kjo date perkon dhe me 9 vjetorin e prezantimit te Forumit Shqiptar ne internet)_. 

Ne lidhje me cmimet qe mund te jepen kam menduar dy menyra.

1. Fituesit mund te marrin:
.....Nje certifikate me logon e Albasoul, titullin e konkursit, emrin e tyre te plote dhe vendin qe do te zene ne konkurs.
.....Nje bllok shenimesh dhe nga nje stilolaps perseri me logon e faqes, si simbol per krijimtari te metejshme.
.....Dicka tjeter te ketij lloji...


2. Mund te kerkojme qe te gjithe konkuruesit te paguajne nje tip tarife per te marre pjese ne kokurs. Le te themi $5 per njeri. Leket mund te mblidhen dhe te ndahen per tre vendet e para. Si shembull : Nq se kater veta marrin pjese ne konkurs dhe do te jepen tre cmime _(i pare, i dyte, i trete - pa bere ndarjet ketu proze/poezi etj)_ atehere do te mblidhen $20. Leket e mbledhura mund te ndahen:
.....$10 per cmimin e pare (dmth gjysmat)
.....$7.50 per cmimin e dyte (dmth 3/4 e shumes se mbetur)
.....$2.50 per cmimin e trete


Keto me lart jane thjesht ide, ju mund te jepni mendimet tuaja. Gjithashtu mendoj se eshte mire, per tu qendruar larg vjedhjeve si dhe per t'i dhene konkursit nota sa me serioze, qe pjestaret te cilat kane deshire te marrin pjese, t'i prezantojne krijimet e tyre me emrin e vertete.


Do te mirepresimin (une dhe shigjeta) mendimet tuaja ne lidhje me kete konkurs deri ne daten 15 te muajit nentor (pra gati nje jave kohe). Ne daten 20 nentor do te fillojme konkursin duke perdorur idete qe do te mbledhim deri atehere.


Pershendetje,
Fioralba

----------


## desaparacidos

Ideja eshte interesante dhe ja vlen.

Personalisht do propozoja te nxirrnim ne jasht loje kartmonedhat dhe pse jo, çmimet ne te gjitha format e tyra materiale. 

Pastaj duhen ndare kategorite. Le te themi Poezi dhe Proze. 
Botuar, pabotuar? Proze e shkurter, e gjate? Keto jane pyetje me vete...

----------


## engjellorja

edhe une jam dakort
me evitimin e cmimt material

madje do te hidhja idene te evitohej e drejta e votes e pjesemaresve ne konkurs

----------


## desaparacidos

& kjo me duket e drejte...evitimi i votimit te pjesemarrseve & pse, s'besoj se ndryshon shume ne fund te fundit...biles jo, tani qe po e mendoj s'me duket e drejte...pse une psh s'marr pjese ne proze marr ne poezi, por do doja te votoja ata te prozes....
ndalohet votimi ne sektorin tend, do ishte me mire,,,

----------


## Fiori

Nje ide tjeter qe me dha shigjeta eshte qe te shkrimet te dergohen ne adrese te webmaster nga krijuesit dhe ne ti publikojme ketu pa vendosur emrin/pseudonimin e krijuesit. Ne menyre qe vleresimet te mos behen ne baze te njohjes etj. Gjithashtu krijimet te jene te reja mundesisht.

Oh sa per cmimet materiale edhe une gezohem qe ju pranoni te mos perdoren, sepse dhe vete i kam si siklet keto ngaterresat me lek e me the e te thashe : )

Idete e tjera jane te mirepritura...

----------


## Kreksi

Krejt ne rregull eshte si iniciativ sa per fillim. 
Si e tha edhe desa paracidos, çmimet ndahen sipas zhanreit; vjerrsha, tregim i shkurter, novele apo roman keshtuqe ka vend  per konkurim per te gjithe autoret  e leteresise.
Njehere fillohet me stilolapsa me logo te Albasulit por ne te ardhmen nuke i dihet, ne antaret ndoshta do e bejmi zemren guri keshtuqe vitin tjeter(per 10 vjetorin e faqes) do sgtypim edhe me nje medalje per te shperblyerin,  pse jo ?

Pos kesaje duhet te caktohet edh nje antar i cili do te beje nje interviste me autoret(anonim) kuptohet se sa per te njohurit e et afirmuarit  aat s'kane nevoje aqe per neve...kane kanalet e tyre....
Pra per boten virtuale behet e tera virtuale, kjo  menyre pra mbetet virtuale qe ka rendesine e vete duke pare se  me qfare shpejtesie bota po hecen...
Tek e fundit nje shkrim i bukur ai s'ka nevoje te kete edhe emer te famshem, vete antaret e vizitoret do e zgjedhin se cili eshte me i miri shkrim pa i interesuar fare cili eshte ai njeri, kryesore te jete veper origjinale.
Pra qellimi i ketije konkursi eshte qe te perparohet edhe me teje ne kete boten virtale, mos te ngelim gjithnje vetem ne te njejten pike  por te perparojme dhe te zbulojmi horizonte te reja duke perfituar nga mundesite qe na i ofron bota virtuale.

Une pajtohem me mendimet qe dha siper Fiori.

Shpresojmi se do kete sukses kjo nisme. 
shendet

----------


## mondishall

Te vendoset per kohen e krijimeve. Nese nuk duhen paraqitur krijimet e deritashme, te thuhet prerazi kur fillon afati paraqites i te rejave. Kjo mund te vendoset qe diten e shpalljes se konkursit. Pra, qe nga kjo dite e ne vazhdim krijimet jane per konkurim. Kush fut te shkuara, nuk i merren per konkurim. Ose nese pranohen te shkuara, prape te percaktohet nje afat i pranueshem, psh krijimet e ketij viti ose te gjysmes se dyte te tij.  Kjo me shume per poezite dhe tregimet. Kurse per novelat dhe romanet, nuk mund te pranohet ky afat i ngushte kohor. Dikush mund te kete romanin ne pune e siper dhe zor ta mbaroje deri ne afatin e mbylljes se konkursit. Mund te pranohen ne kete rast pjese te ndryshme te tij, sipas zgjedhjes se autorit dhe te gjykohet nga lexuesit. Pra mund te ndahet nje cmim per nje veper ne punim e te pambaruar dhe nje per vepren e plote. Sugjerim bej, se mund dhe te gaboj.

----------


## DI_ANA

Me duket teper ide interesante dhe inkurajuese per ata qe krijojne poezi.
Do te ishte mire qe ky lloj konkursi te kishte disa tema te vecanta,ku ne te cilat te dergohen poezite ose prozat.
Jam edhe une dakort me mendimin e mondishall,qe cdo gje e krijuar duke filluar nga dt e konkursit te jete e re dhe e papostuar me pare.
Persa i perket fitimit te nje fare shume edhe une jam kunder...nje vleresim publiku dhe forumi vlen shume me teper dhe mendoj se eshte dicka me nje vlere te vecante...."vleresimi per kenaqesine e krijimit".
Dmth Fiori nje certifikate me logon e Albasoulit do te ishte e mjaftueshme....

Une do te propozoja dicka tjeter...qe secili nga konkuruesit e ketij konkursi,te jepte nje shume simbolike pjesemarrjeje e cila do te sherbente per mirembajtjen e forumit,nuk e di cili do jete mendimi juaj po une mendoj se ja vlen,pasi ketu kemi patur mundesine te krijojme,kemi patur mundesine te jemi ne shpirt "poete",ndoshta jo te vertete me te vertetet,po duke u krahasuar me ta!

respekte per te gjithe

----------


## RaPSouL

_Edhe une personalisht e perkrahi kete ide edhe pse sbej pjese ne grupin e atyre anetareve qe meren me krijimin e poezive , por mendoj gjithashtu qe edhe ata duhet te shperblehen me dicka per punen e tyre serioze qe e bejn, momentalisht DI_ANA eshte ajo qe po udheheq ne kete lemi dhe shpresoj qe edhe te vazhdoj keshtu._

----------


## Pratolini

> momentalisht DI_ANA eshte ajo qe po udheheq ne kete lemi dhe shpresoj qe edhe te vazhdoj keshtu.[/I]


Kjo perforcon edhe me teper idene se krijimet duhet te shpallen ne menyre anonime per vizitoret.

Personalisht do sugjeroja qe konkurimi mos te ishte shume i shperhapur, por i perqendruar vetem ne dy kategori : Proze dhe Poezi ( tematika e lire )

Do sugjeroja gjithashtu qe ne fillim te kete nje "minicensure" nga ana e moderatoreve per te perzgjedhur ato krijime te cilat te pakten jane cilesore nga ana estetike. Ndoshta ketu do has ne kundershtimin e shume prej jush por realisht mendoj qe vetem kjo mund te siguroj nje cilesi dhe konkurim te shendoshe, sepse sic thote edhe Mann : Ka krijime artisti por ka edhe krijime "tregtari" ! 

Jam dakort me idene per te mos perfituar asnjelloj cmimi monetar, por do te sugjeroja qe me prestigjin dhe njohjet qe mund te kene drejtuesit e forumit, proza dhe poezia fituese te publikohet ne nje gazete apo reviste shqiptare ( nese eshte e mundur )

Nese do kem ide te tjera do jem i gatshem per te dhene kontributin tim !
Pratolini

----------


## Kreksi

> _Edhe une personalisht e perkrahi kete ide edhe pse sbej pjese ne grupin e atyre anetareve qe meren me krijimin e poezive , por mendoj gjithashtu qe edhe ata duhet te shperblehen me dicka per punen e tyre serioze qe e bejn, momentalisht DI_ANA eshte ajo qe po udheheq ne kete lemi dhe shpresoj qe edhe te vazhdoj keshtu._


Po u shpall konkursi per vjerrsha(poezi) eshte droe qe te fabrikoni shume stilolapsa, do dali ne humbje albasouli....si e dini, vjerrshat jane si tablot e nje artisti ne piktur,  secila vjerrsh ne vete tregon diçka  edhe me tre rreshta quhet poezi....
Forumet jane te permbytura me poezi ku secili psa te zgjohet pas nje gjumi te pa rehatshem ose fare nuke ka fjetur autori per te nxjerrur nje poezi, nje vjerrsh vetem e vetem qe te shperblehet....kam frike se do i marrim ne qafe njerzit, do mundohen shume...
Kurse shperblimi per autoret qe krijojne nje tregim origjinal apo ata qe sjellin ketu ne konkurs nje novel apo roman te tyre te pare te pabotuar ata  duhet te shperblehen me çmime te larta, siç e thash me medalje(qofe edhe te lira) por kane meriten e tyre.
Shofim ketu ne forum se vetem 1%  e antarve ne vit apo 10 vitesh  sjellë nje veper nga ky zhaner, nje roman !
Pra duhet te kete se paku 20 autor per nje shperblim madhor brenda vitit, kjo do ishte ideale e nese paraqiten vetem 3 romane e 10 trgime mbrenda viti ky do ishte gjysem suksesi.  
Me ane te ketije konkursi duhet te shkojmi kah ajo se si te inkurajojmi autoret e rinje qe te nxjerrin vepra te medha duke i shperblyer ne kete forum se nese fillojmi edhe me poezi atehere niveli do bie menjehere sepse nuke futen te gjitha krijimet ne these, besoje se edeh ju  e dinii arsyen....
Pra per poezi(vjerrsha) te jete nje tem e veçante kurse autoret anonim te romaneve dhe trgimeve te  kene nje teme ne vete se dyjat nuk futen ne nje tem si ketu psh.
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=87083

shendet

----------


## macia_blu

ne se vendoset te behet konkursi, (gje te cilen e pershendes , dhe  e pergezoj) do jepja nje sugjerim per  ata qe konkurojne dhe organizojne konkursin . Nje nder pikat (kushtet) e konkursit do te ishte , nqs, flasim per poezine; Duhet caktuar numri i poezive  me te cilat konkurohet. Une per vete do te thoja , nje poezi per secilin konkurent. Mendo sikur secili konkurent te dorzonte  nga nje cikel prej dhjete poezish, ne konkurs, sa do te behej pafundesia e poezive, dhe lexuesi , votues, do lodhej e do e humbte fillin e do harronte se iu desh edhe te votonte.
Keshtu edhe per tregimin (nga nje tregim) ndersa per roman dhe novele, kuptohet dhe dihet.
Une mendoj se nuk duhen pare asnjeri zhaner i letersise , si me i cmuari dhe tjetri si me pak i tille...
Ideja e shigjetes, per t'i derguar ne albmaster... dhe prej andej per t'u botuar si anonime do te ishte shume me mire , per votuesit sepse nuk do te ndikoheshin, nga njohjet, simpatite dhe antipatite. Secili konkurues te dergoje krijimin e tij ne adressen e albsoulit, dhe te pres diten qe prej aty do te botohen ne forum. 
Pastaj ne fund te konkursit, albasoul-i mund te dale me librin e tij te pare ne poezi.Dhe me librin e pare ne proze e shkurter (tregime dhe  skica) Dhe mund ta titulloje  "Albasoul 2007" Antologji poetike. "albasoul 2007"(antologji me tregime)Pjestaret e konkursit  te cilet kane derguar krijimet e tyre ne  konkurs , per albasoulin mund te vendosin ta tregojne edhe emrin jo virtual me gjithe nick ... Dhe keshtu qe ne botimin e antologjise , te njihen e te prezantohen me te dy emrat. psh, macia_blu (albasoul) -elinda marku.Nuk besoj se dikush qe botohet ne nje antologji  do ti frikesohej ose do te deshironte te mbetej perjetesisht anonim. Ne fund te fundit anonimati eshte nje lloj shmangie qe njeriu pervec te tjerave i ben edhe pergjegjesise.
Nga  ky forum mund te botohen libra shume te bukur. 
(si mund te organizohet botimi i antologjise, kete e flasim mbasi te mbaroje konkursi).
Uroj vullnet dhe seriozitet=SUKSES

----------


## albunkers

po he kur ???
se u frymezova une,,, ja akoma pa fjet jam....ppppeeeeeehhhhhh
seriozisht jam shume i zene ,por dua te konkuroj, sepse kam poezi dhe tregime te papara, dhe te pabotuara sigurisht,,,,
p.s a ta garanton kush copyright se un nuk dua te ia dhuroj dikujt tjeter mundin tim.
tung

----------


## Fiori

Krijuesit e interesuar mund t'i dergojne krijimet e tyre tek webmaster@forumishqiptar.com ne cdo kohe. Krijimet qe do te merren parasysh per konkurim duhet te permbushin kerkesat e meposhtme :

*1.* Krijimi duhet te beje pjese ne nje nga ndarjet :
.....* Poezi
.....* Tregim
.....* Novele/Roman

*2.* Krijuesi duhet te bashkengjise :
.....* Pseudonimin ne forum
.....* Emrin e plote

*3.* Krijimi nuk duhet te jete publikuar me pare ne revista/internet etj

*4.* Nq se nga pergjigjet kuptohet se krijuesi e ka bere te njohur krijimin pjesmarres ne konkurs, pjesmarresi/ja do te skualifikohet. 

*5.* Krijimet ju lus t'i dergoni si bashkengjitje (attachments) ne mesazh. Kur degohen si pjese e mesazhi eshte me e veshtire per t'i rregulluar per forumin.

*6.* Nje krijues mund te konkuroje ne te treja ndarjet, por per cdo ndarrje duhet te dergoje vetem nga nje krijim ne adrese te webmaster. Kerkesat me shume krijime nuk do te merren parasysh per ne konkurs, duke qene se na i lene zgjedhjen mua ose shigjetes dhe si rrjedhoje ngarkesa e fitores apo humbjes, bie mbi ne.

*7.* Fjalet e teperta jane fukarrallek. Si shembull per dergimin e krijimit tuaj mund te shikoni foton ne vazhdim...


Idete dhe mendimet tuaja mbi kete konkurs do te mirepriten deri ne daten 15 nentor sic e permenda dhe me lart. Ate dite do ju publikoj dhe rregullat perfundimtare per konkursin. Ne daten 15, kjo teme do te mbyllet dhe deri ne daten 1 dhjetor, ne do te mirepresim krijimet tuaja. Krijimet do te fillojne te publikohen ne forum nga data 1 dhjetor, afati me i fundit do jete data 15 dhjetor. Ne daten 25 dhjetor do te shpallen fituesit.


Gjithashtu jam dakort me mendimin e Dianes ne lidhje me ndihmesen per mirembajtjen e forumit. Gjithsesi nuk dua qe ky konkurs te keqkuptohet. Ata qe kane deshire te ndihmojne forumin, apo te ndihmojne ne lidhje me cmimet per kete konkurs, mund te perdorin lidhjen Donacione ne krye te faqes.

Une apo shigjeta nuk do te marrim pjese ne konkurs as me krijimet tona, as per te votuar, ndaj nq se ndonjeri kujtohet te ankohet per dicka qe po e vendosim ketu se bashku te mendohet dy here para se te na dergoje mesazh, sepse qellimi i ketij konkursi nga ana jone nuk eshte zgjedhja e krijuesit qe ne pelqejme me shume, por eshte vleresimi i te gjithe krijuesve qe kane marre pjese e vazhdojne te marrin pjese ne Forumin Shqiptar dhe faqet e Albasoul ne teresi.


Pershendetje dhe suksese,
Fiori

----------


## Palma

E pergezoj teresisht idene.
Dicka e tille i jep ketij forumi nje "fytyre" akoma edhe me profesionale. 
Gjithashtu kjo nxit edhe me tej krijimtarine. Pasi lexova mendimet e anetareve me lart, i bashkohem mendimit per pjesmarrje anonime, me krijim te ri, te pa prezantuar me pare.
Vetem se jam dhe une e mendimit, qe pjesmarrja ne te tilla konkurse ku vleresimi do te behet nga anetaret dhe ne nje periudhe kohore relativisht te shkurter, me duket disi i papershtatshem per nje prezantim me roman. Romani i perket nje zhanri qe kerkon faktorin kohe.

Gjithsesi, ju pershendes dhe ju uroj pjesmarresve...
*Frymezim, frymezim, Frymezim!!*

----------


## hope31

me pelqen ideja juaj per konkursin
suksese organizatoreve dhe konkuruesve

----------


## Pratolini

Do sugjeroja qe nen-ndarja e novele apo roman te mos jete fare.
E them kete sepse eshte si te thuash nje planifikim i deshtuar qe ne fillim, konkurenca aty do te jete shume e ulet sepse te jemi realist edhe prodhimtaria ne keto zhanera eshte shume e ulet e para e punes, dhe per me teper eshte e nje stadi shume me profesional ku veshtire se pikerisht forumi mund te jete finalizuesi me i mire per publikim.

Theksoj qe sugjerimi eshte thjesht ne vazhdimesi te deshires per te bere te mundur qe ky konkurs te dale sa me i arrire dhe te mos kemi te "papritura" jo te mira. Gjithsesi moderatoret kam pershtypjen duhet ti bejne me mire llogarite dhe te jene definitiv rreth kesaj vetem ne momentin kur vertet jane te bindur qe edhe ne kete zhaner ka aplikime.

Perse per punen e publikimit ne nje te perditshme shqiptare ( cilado qofte ) nuk me kthen pergjigje askush ?!!

----------


## Fiori

Pratolini do merrem une me kontaktimet e revistave letrare dhe ndonje gazete ne lidhje me publikimin e shkrimeve te fituesve. Por gjerat e para ne fillim  :buzeqeshje:  Deri tani nuk kemi marre asnje krijim per kete konkurs dhe e kuptoj qe s'kemi vendosur akoma lajmerime te pergjithshme, por gjithsesi mendova qe interesi do ishte pak me i larte.

Ne varesi te numrit te krijimeve qe do te marrim per nje ndarje do vendosim dhe nq se ajo ndarje ja vlen te marre pjese ne konkurs apo jo. P.sh. nq se kemi 3 novela ose me shume, kjo ndarrje do te vazhdoje te jete pjese e konkurrimit. Ndersa per poezite dhe tregimet duhet kuptohet te kete pjesmarrje me te madhe.

----------


## ajzberg

Po me pelqen kjo ide ,vetem se na vute ne siklet .Une nuk kam shkruajtur asnjehere qe te konkuroj apo te nxjer ndonje perfitim ,por thjesht per kenaqesine time .Gjithsesi do te mar pjese .

----------


## kiniku

> *2.* Krijuesi duhet te bashkengjise :
> .....* Pseudonimin ne forum
> .....* Emrin e plote


Kam nje pytje. 

A ben te marr pjese pa zbuluar emrin dhe mbiemrin?

----------

